
Stress Less and Do More with Uber Rewards - tareqak
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/uber-rewards/
======
elliekelly
Uber's last ditch effort to lock in customers/loyalty before Google/Waymo
comes to market with deeper pockets to outspend/outlast Uber's insane burn
rate.

